# Pimafix/Melafix dosage for bettas?



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

In a last ditch effort to save my poor betta, I'm going to put him in a hospital cure-all tank. I have a new 5.5 gallon tank that I will be filling with dechlorinated water, adding a heater and an air stone. I wanted to treat him with aquarium salt, melafix, and pimafix. I know that melafix is too strong for bettas, and to just reduce the dosage. I wasn't sure if this was the case with pimafix as well. This tank is not cycled, either. I need advice on what dosage I should give him of the melafix and pimafix, and how often to do water changes. Also, how should I dose with new water changes? Thanks.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

melafix and betta fix are the same thing betta is just watered down so it is easier to dose and keep from overdosing, you really need to know what you are treating the fish for vs jsut giving him random meds, if you have already been treating him with no results maybe it's time to move to a antibiotic


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

About a year back when I first got him, I treated him for fin rot using melafix. That's gone. About 4 weeks ago a large lump on his side showed up. I put him in a hospital tank with Epsom salt hoping it was a cyst or ulcer--no luck there. He deteriorated quickly, and I moved him back to his main tank to "die at home"... The large lump is still there, and he went from his brilliant blue to a dull grey color. His fins are in horrendous shape, with red sores and holes, but nothing that looks like fin rot. His eyes have gotten cloudy, and has white spots (but I don't think it's ich) and he rests at the bottom of the tank most of the time. I honestly expected him to go weeks ago but the little bugger is determined to not die so I figured why not try a cure-all? Clean, warm water, melafix for bacterial, pimafix for fungal, Salt, and maybe even parasite guard. I know it's not a water quality issue, I have a liquid master test kit and all is showing normal... I figured try it, if it works awesome, if not, he was almost dead anyway...


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

When my boy got sick, some advice given to me on these forums was to dose Pimafix by half - so half of whatever it says on the container. I'm not sure about Melafix though.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay so I've set up the tank, but I have not added my betta yet, I want to let it sit first.

It's a 5.5 gallon tank. 
80F is temp
I have an air stone that's attached to a fake plant to lessen the water movement so to not stress him out.

I added 1 Tablespoon of API Aquarium Salt, as directed for 5 gallons.
I added 1/2 tablet of Tetra Parasite Guard, as 1 tablet treats 10 gallons.
Melafix and Pimafix call for 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons. I added 1/8 teaspoon of each.

I was going to let it sit for a bit before adding my betta. Anyone have anything to add or suggest? 

Again, I know this is very haphazard throwing everything in, but honestly, in the condition he's in, it will either help him or kill him from stress, which honestly if he didn't get any better I was considering freezing the poor guy anyway to euthanize him.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's a photo of my poor guy now. Can't see his fins very well but I know it's not fin rot, but they are in BAD shape.


----------

